# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Amerike ose Kanada

## EuroStar1

Une i kam provuar te gjitha opsionet per te emigruar ne amerike ose kanada,e pamundur te cajsh kete rrethim qe eshte bere si ne kohe te diktatures,e vetmja menyre qe ka ngelur eshte ajo e blerjes se vizes,por edhe ajo shume veshtire te gjesh person,kam 2 vjete qe po kerkoj dhe prap se prap nuk gjej,une kam vllain ne kanada dhe motren ne amerik,ato i kane hedhur letrat per bashkim familjar por duhen 7-8 vjet minimalisht,nese di kush rrug per te ikur kundrejt pageses te me kontaktoje se e kam urgjent.Kaloni mire

----------


## _Elena_

> Une i kam provuar te gjitha opsionet per te emigruar ne amerike ose kanada,e pamundur te cajsh kete rrethim qe eshte bere si ne kohe te diktatures,e vetmja menyre qe ka ngelur eshte ajo e blerjes se vizes,por edhe ajo shume veshtire te gjesh person,kam 2 vjete qe po kerkoj dhe prap se prap nuk gjej,une kam vllain ne kanada dhe motren ne amerik,ato i kane hedhur letrat per bashkim familjar por duhen 7-8 vjet minimalisht,nese di kush rrug per te ikur kundrejt pageses te me kontaktoje se e kam urgjent.Kaloni mire


*Arrdhja ne Canada eshte bere shume e veshtir pasi keta nuk pranojn me,duhet te jesh me vize te rregullt qe te vish.
Per sa i perket procesit per bashkim familjar po me cudit qe thua zgjat 7,8 vjet.
Di te them se tashme zgjat jo me shume se dy vjet,gjithsesi varet ne doren e kujt bien documentat e tua,aty eshte i gjithe problemi.

Good luck.*

----------


## INFINITY©

E vetmja keshille qe mund te jap eshte qe as mos e bej prove te vish ilegalisht ketu (USA) se do te merzitet jeta. 

Thuaj motres ose vellait te te rekomandojne ndonje rruge legale.

----------


## EuroStar1

> E vetmja keshille qe mund te jap eshte qe as mos e bej prove te vish ilegalisht ketu (USA) se do te merzitet jeta. 
> 
> Thuaj motres ose vellait te te rekomandojne ndonje rruge legale.


pse do me merzitet jeta

----------


## INFINITY©

> pse do me merzitet jeta


1- Nuk mund te punosh ne nje pune qe do, por do punosh punet me te rendomta. (Ketu e kam fjalen per nje kompani tjeter dhe jo nje business qe mund ta kete motra jote).

2- Nuk do paguhesh kurre sic paguhen ata me dokumenta.

3- Nuk mund te ngasesh makine sepse po te zune, mund te fusin brenda. 

4- Nuk mund te udhetosh jashte vendit.

5- Nuk mund te marresh health insurance por do detyrohesh te shkosh ne County Hospitals. 

etj...etj...

Thjesht jeton me frike.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Une i kam provuar te gjitha opsionet per te emigruar ne amerike ose kanada,e pamundur te cajsh kete rrethim qe eshte bere si ne kohe te diktatures,e vetmja menyre qe ka ngelur eshte ajo e blerjes se vizes,por edhe ajo shume veshtire te gjesh person,kam 2 vjete qe po kerkoj dhe prap se prap nuk gjej,une kam vllain ne kanada dhe motren ne amerik,ato i kane hedhur letrat per bashkim familjar por duhen 7-8 vjet minimalisht,nese di kush rrug per te ikur kundrejt pageses te me kontaktoje se e kam urgjent.Kaloni mire


*Nese e ke xhepin plot dhe je i sigurt qe kerkon te emigrosh per ne CA,me kontakto ne privat!*

----------


## EuroStar1

Dokumentat mund edhe ti bej sepse kam njerez te rendesishem dhe me avokat atje,faleminderit per interesimin

----------


## INFINITY©

> Dokumentat mund edhe ti bej sepse kam njerez te rendesishem dhe me avokat atje,faleminderit per interesimin


Prandaj erdhe ne FSH dhe po na pyet ne se paske njerez te rendesishem ketej? lol

Gud lak!

----------


## EuroStar1

> 1- Nuk mund te punosh ne nje pune qe do, por do punosh punet me te rendomta. (Ketu e kam fjalen per nje kompani tjeter dhe jo nje business qe mund ta kete motra jote).
> 
> 2- Nuk do paguhesh kurre sic paguhen ata me dokumenta.
> 
> 3- Nuk mund te ngasesh makine sepse po te zune, mund te fusin brenda. 
> 
> 4- Nuk mund te udhetosh jashte vendit.
> 
> 5- Nuk mund te marresh health insurance por do detyrohesh te shkosh ne County Hospitals. 
> ...


Keto une i di por me pak durim do te zgjidhen me ndihmen e ZOTIT

----------


## INFINITY©

> Keto une i di por me pak durim do te zgjidhen me ndihmen e ZOTIT


Edhe une ashtu them. 

Mire se te vish dhe ta befte zoti mbare!

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*INFINITY,ti se ke iden se sa e lehte eshte te vish ne CA.

Ndoshta je martuar e vogel dhe shume gjera si ke mesuar,ose je ende e mitur dhe akoma e paditur,ndaj mos perhap panik!

T/care -_^*

----------


## INFINITY©

> *INFINITY,ti se ke iden se sa e lehte eshte te vish ne CA.
> 
> Ndoshta je martuar e vogel dhe shume gjera si ke mesuar,ose je ende e mitur dhe akoma e paditur,ndaj mos perhap panik!
> 
> T/care -_^*


Vogelush, je pak me pikolino ti, prandaj mos me trego mua te mituren.  :shkelje syri: 

FYI, sa kohe ke ne USA ti qe na qenke bere ekspert i ketyre puneve, ose me sakte, sa muaj ke ketu?

Boll kerkove t'u rrjepesh leket njerezve se California po vuan dhe per buken e gojes tani e jo me te tjera, dhe sa per djeni kam gjithe fisin ketu qe kane ardhur me dokumenta dhe pa dokumenta dhe jam rrahur pak me shume se ty me keto pune. Ok xhan?

Dhe sa per djeni, thjesht i dhashe nje keshille se as nuk nxjerr gje nga xhepi dhe as fus gje ne xhep nese vjen ai ketu, ndryshe nga ty.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BOKE

Infinit, me duket se e ka per CA - Canada ai e jo per CA-California. lol

----------


## mia@

> Keto une i di por me pak durim do te zgjidhen me ndihmen e ZOTIT


Me ndihmen e Zotit, por per gararanci sill nje shume te mire lekesh nga Shqiperia, just in case lol. :shkelje syri:

----------


## FierAkja143

gent001 mund te vish me vize studenti dhe te gjesh ndo nje ktu te martohesh para se te mbaroj viza.  :perqeshje: 

Sido qe te jet, cfar do qe te besh as mos te vej nga mendja te vish dhe te jetosh ktu ilegalisht.  Ska fare kuptim.  Ne shkolle nuk vete dot, pune nuk gjen dot dhe do jetosh i fshehur gjithmon.  Pa SSN (social security #) dhe drivers license je kot ktu.

Kam nja ca shoqeri bullgaresh qe kan ardh ktu me vize studenti dhe kan qendruar me vite ilegalisht.  Nje nga nje po kthehen te gjith ne shtetin e tyre.  Nuk ja vlen te jetosh ne nje vend ku nuk gjen dot pune.  Ca te tjere jan martuar per letrat (minimum 10.000) dhe u eshte merzitur jeta.  Nje tjeter u fut ne burg per disa muaj se "nusja" amerikane u merzit me te dhe vajti i tha policise qe martesa nuk ishte e vertet.  Amerikanen se gjeti gje..ai ndejti nja 3 muaj ne burg me zinxhira neper kemb duke u trajtuar si kriminel.

----------


## EuroStar1

epo une punen e kam gati ndersa per letrat nuk e di do bej cmos,une do shkoj ose ne florida ose ne toronto ne te dy vendet kam njerezit e mi qe me presin vllai dhe motra.

----------


## FierAkja143

Per cfar pune behet fjale qe ke gati?

Sa per FL apo Toronto do te rekomandoja Toronto nqs nuk e ke problem ftotin.

pac fat.

----------


## Pogradecari

*
po pate lek merr nje vize turistike per ne meksike
pronoto ndonje hotel nga comp 
rri atje ne meksike kalo mire dhe ndonje dite do e kalosh kufirin 
qe te arrish ate qe kerkon te gjitha keto varen nga aftesite e tua dhe jo nga fati
shendet e para
BB
*

----------


## EuroStar1

> Per cfar pune behet fjale qe ke gati?
> 
> Sa per FL apo Toronto do te rekomandoja Toronto nqs nuk e ke problem ftotin.
> 
> pac fat.


Pse Toronto dhe jo Florida a ke qene ne toronto dhe florida qe din te bejsh krahasimin sepse duhet pare se pari ku eshte mundesia me e madhe me rregullu dokumentat dhe pastaj ku paguhesh me shume apo jo?

----------


## brooklyn2007

As Amerike, as Kanada. Pa dokumenta je i vdekur me te gjitha kuptimet e fjales.

----------

